# Diesel off road race conversion



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Great to hear you got her all sorted out! 

Just another thing, if you don't have a 13mm socket laying around 1/2" is close enough. The bolts aren't very tight


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Who came here hoping for a lifted rallycross diesel?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Can't wait hear your first impressions 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Who came here hoping for a lifted rallycross diesel?


Maybe lmao

11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Before and after dyno numbers would be nice.
What other mods do you have?
200% over injectors, bigger turbo, higher capacity CAC, custom PCM tune:go:


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Diesel Dan said:


> Before and after dyno numbers would be nice.
> What other mods do you have?
> 200% over injectors, bigger turbo, higher capacity CAC, custom PCM tune


Nobody makes a 200% over injectors the biggest they make is 100% and the biggest anyone has ran is 25% over. As far as turbo upgrade no one makes one but you can make a borg S1g turbo work with a few modifications.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

BradHerr said:


> Can't wait hear your first impressions


First impressions are very favorable. I completed a 390 mile trip yesterday and averaged 55mpg going 65-70mph for the trip. The best 50 mile average on a flatter portion of the trip at 65mph was 62.1mpg. Will have to do a test at 55-60mph and see what happens.

Have not romped on it to test speed and power performance yet. Got the tune to accommodate modifications and mpg.

My new spare and jack kit was delivered to the house yesterday. When I get back home from my trip I will perform the trunk surgery to accommodate the donut spare. I did already disconnect the harness from the tank/pump. No codes whatsoever on the whole trip.

The peace of mind not having to worry about emissions codes is well worth the price of the tune and the down pipe.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

With 50k on the clock we are showing a life time average of 41.5-42 mpg and best of 65.9 for 50 miles.
My hand figures were always very close to the DIC.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thought I would see something like this http://media.caranddriver.com/images/media/464541/2013-hyundai-elantra-coupe-zombie-survival-edition-photo-464542-s-986x603.jpg


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> Thought I would see something like this http://media.caranddriver.com/images/media/464541/2013-hyundai-elantra-coupe-zombie-survival-edition-photo-464542-s-986x603.jpg


'Off road' is just a guise.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> 'Off road' is just a guise.


We know, but we really want a monster truck.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Glad to hear you joined the off-road club! With the additional work done by Oz, the car seems to behave as it should have from the beginning- great power, great economy, and trouble free for a very long time.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

At some point I'm going to get a tune for ours to get rid of the dead pedal problem.
As of yet I see no reason for a delete kit. Other than 2 phantom codes that came on early car has ran flawlessly with no emissions problems and it just passed 50K miles.

Personally I'd rather spend the money on extra fuel filtration to save the expensive injectors and HP pump.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> At some point I'm going to get a tune for ours to get rid of the dead pedal problem.
> As of yet I see no reason for a delete kit. Other than 2 phantom codes that came on early car has ran flawlessly with no emissions problems and it just passed 50K miles.
> 
> Personally I'd rather spend the money on extra fuel filtration to save the expensive injectors and HP pump.


filtration isnt the issue, crappy low lubricity fuel is.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> At some point I'm going to get a tune for ours to get rid of the dead pedal problem.
> As of yet I see no reason for a delete kit. Other than 2 phantom codes that came on early car has ran flawlessly with no emissions problems and it just passed 50K miles.
> 
> Personally I'd rather spend the money on extra fuel filtration to save the expensive injectors and HP pump.


That's what I thought until I drove a deleted one. I'd think the fuel filter was plugged if I switched back to stock. It runs that much better in every way.

Luckily our hpfp is cheap at 500 bucks...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> That's what I thought until I drove a deleted one. I'd think the fuel filter was plugged if I switched back to stock. It runs that much better in every way.
> 
> Luckily our hpfp is cheap at 500 bucks...


the vw hpfp was cheap too

its that the hpfp sends shards thru the entire fuel system that caused the multi thousand dollar repairs.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

KpaxFAQ said:


> That's what I thought until I drove a deleted one. I'd think the fuel filter was plugged if I switched back to stock. It runs that much better in every way.
> 
> Luckily our hpfp is cheap at 500 bucks...





boraz said:


> the vw hpfp was cheap too
> 
> its that the hpfp sends shards thru the entire fuel system that caused the multi thousand dollar repairs.


The first gen Cruze Diesel uses the CP-1 vs the CP-4 VW used. The CP-1 is much more similar to the CP-3 used in the Cummins and Duramax trucks and is much more robust than the failure prone CP-4s of the VW and newer Power Stroke and Duramax engines. Fortunately for the 2nd Gen Cruze Diesel and new Duramax trucks they have switched to the Denso HPFP which I am told is also a very good pump! The Denso pump is also used on the Colorado Diesel.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> The first gen Cruze Diesel uses the CP-1 vs the CP-4 VW used. The CP-1 is much more similar to the CP-3 used in the Cummins and Duramax trucks and is much more robust than the failure prone CP-4s of the VW and newer Power Stroke and Duramax engines. Fortunately for the 2nd Gen Cruze Diesel and new Duramax trucks they have switched to the Denso HPFP which I am told is also a very good pump! The Denso pump is also used on the Colorado Diesel.


the same hpfp was in the same cars in usa and canada

failure rate in usa cars was 20x that of failure rate in canada 

that rules out the pumps being bad.

usa fuel has less lubricity in it.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

boraz said:


> the same hpfp was in the same cars in usa and canada
> 
> failure rate in usa cars was 20x that of failure rate in canada
> 
> ...


The design of the CP-4 and the rest of the fuel system lead to VWs catastrophic HPFP system failures in conjunction with the US fuel quality. Other pumps are a more robust design that do not fail as frequently or take out other components downstream no matter what fuel is being used...

The Cruze Diesel does not have the same HPFP as the VWs so it is not as much of a concern as it once was with the VWs before they got caught cheating and had to buy all of them back anyhow...


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

I'am assuming this set-up is very similar to the delete kit offered by Fleece?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

starspangled6.0 said:


> Glad to hear you joined the off-road club! With the additional work done by Oz, the car seems to behave as it should have from the beginning- great power, great economy, and trouble free for a very long time.


"great power" is an overstatement for sure. I have now 2 Cruze Diesel, one stock and one with delete and race tune, and the difference is not that impressive. I will test my deleted on the 1/4 mile again when the weather allow and i will see, but it seems a bit slower then when it was stock with the 50hp tune. (I did a 15.7 with alot of wheel spin @ 92mph) I will make a thread then.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> That's what I thought until I drove a deleted one. I'd think the fuel filter was plugged if I switched back to stock. It runs that much better in every way.
> 
> Luckily our hpfp is cheap at 500 bucks...


Did the deleted carhave its factory tune as well?
Just getting rid ofthe dead pedal will make the car much more driveable even with allthe emissions intact.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

No more dead pedal here. I have to take it easy so I don't spin the tires all the time lol


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Deeezel said:


> I'am assuming this set-up is very similar to the delete kit offered by Fleece?


Yes.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Poje said:


> starspangled6.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear you joined the off-road club! With the additional work done by Oz, the car seems to behave as it should have from the beginning- great power, great economy, and trouble free for a very long time.
> ...


You think the 50hp tune with emission intact is faster than the delete and race tune?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, from what i feel, but for now, its just a feeling.

I'll know for sure on the 1/4 mile. I'll go a day that has the same conditions/temps when i went last time and we'll see.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Poje said:


> Yes, from what i feel, but for now, its just a feeling.
> 
> I'll know for sure on the 1/4 mile. I'll go a day that has the same conditions/temps when i went last time and we'll see.


If the car is faster with all that emissions stuff in there than it is with the free flowing exhaust, then something is wrong. I'd like to see track times under very similar conditions to compare. 

Also from what ive read on here, the higher hp tunes on a car with the emissions system intact will wreak havoc on the emissions equipment because of the extra soot being created.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

justin13703 said:


> If the car is faster with all that emissions stuff in there than it is with the free flowing exhaust, then something is wrong. I'd like to see track times under very similar conditions to compare.
> 
> Also from what ive read on here, the higher hp tunes on a car with the emissions system intact will wreak havoc on the emissions equipment because of the extra soot being created.


Yes of course. The 50hp tune from Fleece on the stock car was quite potent, but you could use it about 10min and after you would get check engine lights for Soot accumulation.

And im not saying this for nothing. I raced cars on almost every type tracks and i dont feel like the Race tune i have on my car is doing the job its supposed to do.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

I'd still like to see real numbers showing how restrictive the emissions equipment is.
There is a 620RWHP LML emissions intact duramax that is competitive in the pull circuit.
This isn't the '70s with bed style cats and AIR pumps. I'm glad we received the DEF system unlike the LMM Dmax.


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

I still get considerable lag on a non stalled take off, but when the turbo spools it breaks the tires loose. I guess that's just the nature of a turbo car? 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

I get that too. It's not nearly as bad as a bigger diesel, but that's the nature of the beast. My thoughts are that since it's not a race car, nor ever has the potential to be one (heavier FWD semi-luxury passenger car), it's not a big deal to worry about.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

justin13703 said:


> If the car is faster with all that emissions stuff in there than it is with the free flowing exhaust, then something is wrong. I'd like to see track times under very similar conditions to compare.
> 
> Also from what ive read on here, the higher hp tunes on a car with the emissions system intact will wreak havoc on the emissions equipment because of the extra soot being created.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...ussion/196418-diesel-race-tune-went-dyno.html


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Poje said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...ussion/196418-diesel-race-tune-went-dyno.html


Judging from what I read you ran both tunes on the dyno but with the 50 hp tune the emissions equipment was still removed. They may set that one up to compensate for additional restriction in the exhaust from emissions equipment. So on the 50hp tune with no emissions equipment installed that could be why it makes more power. I was trying to compare 50hp tune with emissions equipment vs delete tune and no emissions equipment.


----------

